# Some 2012 Pics...



## pdainsworth

Allez Evo Rival
Tarmac Pro SL4
Venge Pro

No ETA or pricing info for another week or two, probably.


----------



## 2Slo4U

2012 Venge Sworks is up on specialized.com....click on "2012 Early Launch"


----------



## skyler

All of the venges so far have been 2012. Any more info on that Allez evo, any chance it has osbb?


----------



## pbd

From what I've seen so far, I'm not liking the '12 paintjobs. Everything I've seen so far is a step back from '11.

But whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Wildcard

So they are going to release a Venge Pro, now that throws all my plans into disarray!!

Tarmac Pro SL4 it was going to be now I have a decision to make!!


----------



## tober1

Allez is gross - too retro/tron-like for my tastes. 
Like the Tarmac, but I'm a sucker for 'stealth'.
Venge just doesn't say anything to me..

mostly meh. 
Then again, I'd gladly take any of the 3 for free


----------



## karlmalone1

That pro SL4 looks pretty tasty....I have a question though, what's the purpose of the venge? The SL4 is stiffer, it will climb better, accelerate, and handle better, so is the only thing the venge has up on the Sl4 is aerodynamics? Doesn't sound like a good tradeoff to me


----------



## pdainsworth

Just noticed that it looks like someone made a boo boo when they routed the rear derailleur cable at the derailleur. Oops.


----------



## mtrider05

SL4 is very nice.


----------



## sage1

More 2012 photos from the UK...

http://www.primera-sports.com/products/specialized-road-bikes-256/


----------



## j-man

karlmalone1 said:


> That pro SL4 looks pretty tasty....I have a question though, what's the purpose of the venge? The SL4 is stiffer, it will climb better, accelerate, and handle better, so is the only thing the venge has up on the Sl4 is aerodynamics? Doesn't sound like a good tradeoff to me


my thoughts exactly....


----------



## NealH

Remember that aerodynamic friction increases as the square of speed. In addition, the coefficient will depend on airfoil shape. When riders like Cavendish are sprinting they are hitting 40mph. The aerodynamics of the bike will be a very big deal at that speed.....to them anyway.


----------



## dc503

I'll have to agree with what people have said so far, that SL4 looks mean.


----------



## ping771

dc503 said:


> I'll have to agree with what people have said so far, that SL4 looks mean.


It looks even meaner with the plastic spoke protector!


----------



## Wildcard

Ride review on the SL4

http://www.roadbikeaction.com/Relat...irst-Ride-Specialized-Tarmac-SL4-S-Works.html


----------



## dc503

ping771 said:


> It looks even meaner with the plastic spoke protector!


Haha, I just noticed that...maybe I should put mine back on my bike now


----------



## pdainsworth

Some more stuff...


----------



## pdainsworth

And a few more...


----------



## 2Slo4U

too bad they wrote "specialized" across the top tube on the Venge. Totally unnecessary as they have the logo everywhere else. It's not like I need a constant reminder when I'm looking down.....


----------



## KiloRH

Thank you for the pics! That black/blue venue is sick. None of the Tarmac paint jobs really catch my eye so far...please post more if you get more! Or any Details.


Thanks!


----------



## mhaley4

The big surprise is the SLK crank on what appears to be the expert tarmac. So I guess Spesh finally made the move to BB30 on their mid-range bikes?


----------



## rcjunkie3000

Any chance there is a matte black and white Tarmac color scheme. No red. I want something like the limited sworks sl3 cavendish signatue ed.


----------



## Arnoud

Only the S Works with Dura Ace DI will be in that color scheme.


----------



## t_togh

I'll take a Roubaix in the white/black/silver of the Venge. 

One can wish...


----------



## jsedlak

nice to see some blue being added into the mix.


----------



## nismo73

Me like the blue and white Tarmac! Is that an Expert?


----------



## -dustin

Wildcard said:


> Ride review on the SL4
> 
> http://www.roadbikeaction.com/Relat...irst-Ride-Specialized-Tarmac-SL4-S-Works.html


I don't recall that guy ever coming back to get an Allez. Hopefully he did, though, as the Evo really tickled my fancy. The Allez model used at the Demo were Comps. But even comps had BB30.


----------



## Wildcard

Like the Venge Paint scheme, agreed the specialized across the top is a bit much!!

So the SL4 pro is coming in Dura-Ace, Sram Red and Ultegra Di2?


----------



## srh04

karlmalone1 said:


> That pro SL4 looks pretty tasty....I have a question though, what's the purpose of the venge? The SL4 is stiffer, it will climb better, accelerate, and handle better, so is the only thing the venge has up on the Sl4 is aerodynamics? Doesn't sound like a good tradeoff to me


Having ridden the SL4 Pro and S-Works and the Venge Pro, there is a clear distinction between the two models. The SL4 provides more compliance than the previous SL3 and much more than the Venge. If you want a great bike for every possible ride then the SL4 Tarmac is the go. If you favour hammerfest riding then the Venge is the go - stiff and uncompromising, this is a bike that one riding friend described as 'free speed'. The SL4 and Venge are two very different riding bikes and speak to two different types of riders.


----------



## rkgriffin

Does anyone know what the paint job on the 2012 Roubaix Pro (shimano) will look like?


----------



## pdainsworth

rkgriffin said:


> Does anyone know what the paint job on the 2012 Roubaix Pro (shimano) will look like?


Here you go!


----------



## KiloRH

Any more pics of the 12 sl3's?


----------



## tyro

Anyone know if the S-works SL4 will be available with standard threaded BB?


----------



## pdainsworth

KiloRH said:


> Any more pics of the 12 sl3's?


Tarmac or Roubaix?


----------



## KiloRH

pdainsworth said:


> Tarmac or Roubaix?


Tarmac, thanks!


----------



## rkgriffin

Thanks pdainsworth! 

Not sure how much I like that color of blue... white instead of blue would have got me really excited. Maybe they will have a second frame color for the Pro, it's the model I really want to pickup this winter.


----------



## t_togh

pdainsworth, how about roubaix comp and elite?

I love the silver/black venge paint job...wish I could get a roubaix like that!


----------



## vmaxx4

Thanks for the pictures. Very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## pdainsworth

tyro said:


> Anyone know if the S-works SL4 will be available with standard threaded BB?


As of now, only an OSBB model is listed. I would expect it to remain that way...


----------



## pdainsworth

KiloRH said:


> Tarmac, thanks!


Only one with a picture right now is the Silver/White. They have listed an "HTC2" color, but I'd imagine that might be on hold for now...
No SL3 below Expert level.


----------



## pdainsworth

t_togh said:


> pdainsworth, how about roubaix comp and elite?
> 
> I love the silver/black venge paint job...wish I could get a roubaix like that!


Roubaix Comp Compact, Elite Rival Compact, and Elite Compact.


----------



## rkgriffin

Any pics of the 2012 Roubaix S-Works models yet? Unless the Pro comes in a second color (can't believe they used that shade of blue) I might have to build a bike to get a color scheme like  That is assuming that the S-Works model comes in the standard black/white.


----------



## ukbloke

Those two monochromatic "color" schemes will take a while to get used to.


----------



## nismo73

So the '12 Roubaix Comp line looks like the frame has some of the '11/'12 SL3 expert characteristics to it....The top tube cable is hidden and the zertz look like the '11 Roubaix expert....
In the Comp line it seems that the frames have been different each year from '10, '11 and now for '12...


----------



## -dustin

rkgriffin said:


> Any pics of the 2012 Roubaix S-Works models yet? Unless the Pro comes in a second color (can't believe they used that shade of blue) I might have to build a bike to get a color scheme like  That is assuming that the S-Works model comes in the standard black/white.












In my opinion, one of the best looking bikes this year.


----------



## ThePhenom

I like the paint schemes


----------



## pdainsworth

rkgriffin said:


> Any pics of the 2012 Roubaix S-Works models yet? Unless the Pro comes in a second color (can't believe they used that shade of blue) I might have to build a bike to get a color scheme like  That is assuming that the S-Works model comes in the standard black/white.


Don't know about the yellow, but the red is nice...


----------



## dc503

I agree, the white/red looks pretty good.


----------



## tiflow_21

Any pics of the SL4 Pro Dura Ace?


----------



## pbd

nismo73 said:


> So the '12 Roubaix Comp line looks like the frame has some of the '11/'12 SL3 expert characteristics to it....The top tube cable is hidden and the zertz look like the '11 Roubaix expert....
> In the Comp line it seems that the frames have been different each year from '10, '11 and now for '12...


Good catch, it does look as though the 2012 Elite and Comp are somewhere between the 2011 SL2 and SL3.

I also notice it's an Elite with Rival, the 2011 Elite has Apex on it. Looks like it may still be the medium-cage rear with 11-32 cassette, just Rival now. Pretty sweet, and I'm digging the red/black. 

I like the Roubaix paint for 2012, I still think the Tarmacs I've seen aren't as good as 2011 though.


----------



## pdainsworth

tiflow_21 said:


> Any pics of the SL4 Pro Dura Ace?[/QUOTE
> Here ya gp


----------



## tiflow_21

pdainsworth said:


> tiflow_21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any pics of the SL4 Pro Dura Ace?[/QUOTE
> Here ya gp
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pic! Darn, not a fan of that color scheme at all. Was hoping it'd be black and blue vs the black and red w/sram red.
> 
> Anyone know if there will be any black/blue SL4s?
Click to expand...


----------



## kondre2000

anyone got a weight on the Venge sworks, Venge Pro, and the sl4's?


----------



## KiloRH

Yeah im hoping the SL4 pro SRAM will come in under 16 pounds.


----------



## Wildcard

Looks very similar to the Ultegra Di2 color scheme, very much not a fan.

Looks like this year black frames for SRAM and white for Shimano.


----------



## KiloRH

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5982589969/" title="SL3 2012 by kiloRH, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6004/5982589969_5f93b90409.jpg" width="373" height="500" alt="SL3 2012"></a>

Pic of the 2012 SL3 Lineup the owner of my LBS sent me from the Spec Product Launch last week. Note the HTC Frame up front.


----------



## wsmc42

KiloRH said:


> Yeah im hoping the SL4 pro SRAM will come in under 16 pounds.


It definitely should. I test rode a tarmac pro SL3 with sram this past weekend and afterwards they put it on the scale for me. It was a size 52 with the test pedals and it weighed 15.36 on their scale. The SL4 is supposed to be a bit lighter still. Looks like an amazing bike


----------



## eplanajr

Damn those bikes look TOUGH!


----------



## rward325

Back in 5.......


----------



## jsedlak

Saw the red/white Venge today in person... very sexy!

Wish it were blue though...


----------



## mikekam

the new SL4 is sweet


----------



## OTlevel7

To all that have posted pics...thank you.

Does anyone know when we can expect to find the whole 2012 Specialized line on the website? I'm particularly interested in the Allez Comp.


----------



## bootsie_cat

*Geometry*

Can someone psot the geometry Matrix for The Tarmac SL4? Maybe Venge too- it dissapeared from the Specialized site.


----------



## kabex

So anyone know what the new low-end tarmac will be?

Roubaix is getting 10 speed tiagra, at a ~20% lower price compared to Apex

Will the Tarmac also get 10 speed tiagra, and if so at what price? tarmac apex is $2100/$2000, will tiagra be $1600?


----------



## pdainsworth

kabex said:


> So anyone know what the new low-end tarmac will be?
> 
> Roubaix is getting 10 speed tiagra, at a ~20% lower price compared to Apex
> 
> Will the Tarmac also get 10 speed tiagra, and if so at what price? tarmac apex is $2100/$2000, will tiagra be $1600?


Tarmac and Roubaix Apex have list price of $2200. Tarmac and Roubaix Compact with Tiagra 10 will have a list of $2100.


----------



## kabex

^ wow that sucks, it should be much cheaper.

Anyway, found the 2012 allez 105:


----------



## kabex

Tarmac Apex:








1800 euro
Roubaix Tiagra:








1800 euro

don't understand. I guess they're placing Apex on the same level as Tiagra, when clearly Apex is closer to 105 (maybe a bit better).


----------



## kabex

Allez Expert Ultegra:








200 euro more expensive than Tarmac Apex (??)
Allez Sport








Half the price of Tarmac Apex/Roubaix Tiagra


----------



## kabex

Tarmac UI2


----------



## rcjunkie3000

Nice color scheme on that tarmac elite apex. Anyone know if that is an SL2? BB30?


----------



## Danyel

The Black one (Tarmac Apex) is nice. Would be great when the Tarmac SL4 Pro with Ultegra Di2 have this color. I don't like the white color scheme.


----------



## tardman91

Any pics of the colors for the SRAM Apex Roubaix? I'm debating to get a 2011 or 2012. Colors will be my deciding factor.


----------



## OTlevel7

So has the Allez line been greatly expanded in terms of specs and price? I keep reading about an Allez Apex Evo...is this a US bike? Any ideas on a price range?

edit: nevermind...it is a Rival group, not Apex. I'd post a pic but I don't have enough posts yet.


----------



## skyler

We sold our first sl4 in the shop today, size 56 with Dura Ace/Ultegra. 15 lbs 7 oz without cages or pedals.


----------



## kubus

Is there anyone who has an idea when the Tarmac SL4 (black/neon red) and the Venge Expert Pro (red/grey) will hit the shops in Europe?


----------



## KiloRH

Couldnt say for sure about europe but my LBS told me early august availability for US east coast and late August for US west coast for the SL4 Pro SRAM. Hope that helps!


----------



## Optimus

UI2 is not available currently, however, the DA and Sram Red are both east and west.


----------



## kubus

Allright, thx. What about the SL4 frame (black/neon red)?


----------



## Bjorn

kubus said:


> Is there anyone who has an idea when the Tarmac SL4 (black/neon red) and the Venge Expert Pro (red/grey) will hit the shops in Europe?


Pics of the red/grey Venge? Would be nice to see!

Bjorn


----------



## jsedlak

I like that black, white and red SL4!!


----------



## Hooksta

I pick up my 58cm 2012 Roubaix Pro SL3 (SRAM Red tomorrow). I visited it in the shop today and the silver is much darker than the photo implies...it's matte but it almost has a blue-ish tint about it. I still find the silver/black/red combination to be very sharp.


----------



## Optimus

You'll have to post pics once you get her!!


----------



## mogarbage

Is there a Tarmac sl4 expert? 
Or is it color scheme wise identical to the dura ace sl4 posted above?
Thanks


----------



## pdainsworth

mogarbage said:


> Is there a Tarmac sl4 expert?
> Or is it color scheme wise identical to the dura ace sl4 posted above?
> Thanks


Nope. For the U.s., the Expert level remains SL3 this year. The only way to get an SL4 is to buy a Pro level bike or a frameset.


----------



## mogarbage

Ok good to hear. Saves me from suffering buyers remorse. Only had her a few weeks and already have wandering eyes. Thanks for fast response


----------



## jsedlak

Here is a "real life" view of that Darth Maul SL4 and an explanation of the SL4 vs. the Venge..

‪About the Tarmac SL4 and Venge‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## LiamjLynch

Love the Black/Blue Venge , Interesting to see SLK chainset on the tarmac was thinking of upgrading to that on my elite


----------



## Hooksta

Well I tried to post the photo of my new 2012 Specialized Roubaix Pro but I got a message saying I have to post 10 times first. I guess this is number two then. I loaded the photo to flickr and was trying to post the link via the little earth/paperclip looking icon above my reply box. Is that how its done?


----------



## Hooksta

Here's my new 2012 Roubaix Pro SL3. Note the actual bike color is darker than the 2012 (silver) catalog photo though.


----------



## tardman91

Sweet! I'm still looking for pictures of the 2012 Roubaix SRAM Apex models.


----------



## wsmc42

Hooksta
Nice looking bike! I like that stand in pics 1 &2. What brand is that and did you pick that up at your LBS?


----------



## pdainsworth

tardman91 said:


> Sweet! I'm still looking for pictures of the 2012 Roubaix SRAM Apex models.


Here they are... SRAM Elite Apex for 2012


----------



## dkilburn

I like the black / blue, maybe silver / red could grow on me, Change the red to blue and I could be ready.


----------



## Hooksta

wsmc42 said:


> Hooksta
> Nice looking bike! I like that stand in pics 1 &2. What brand is that and did you pick that up at your LBS?


I found it on Amazon.com. I love it!

Amazon.com: Feedback Sports RAKK Integrated Bicycle Display System: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## amicus

Hooksta said:


> Here's my new 2012 Roubaix Pro SL3.


In picture 1 based on the r/d cage being stretched almost horizontally, it would seem the chain was cut too short but maybe I'm missing something. I realize it's a severe crossover but still


----------



## ukbloke

amicus said:


> In picture 1 based on the r/d cage being stretched almost horizontally, it would seem the chain was cut too short but maybe I'm missing something. I realize it's a severe crossover but still


Looks about right to me for the big-big combination.


----------



## vette

any problems with those SLK cranks,pedal insert comin looose ?


----------



## stinhambo

Hi all,

Any idea when we'll see some reviews of the new Allez range? I'd be interested in seeing a comparison between a high end Allez and entry level Tarmac. Never seem to see reviews like that online or in magazines.

Can't wait to see some specifications.


----------



## nismo73

stinhambo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Any idea when we'll see some reviews of the new Allez range? I'd be interested in seeing a comparison between a high end Allez and entry level Tarmac. Never seem to see reviews like that online or in magazines.
> 
> Can't wait to see some specifications.


LATEST NEWS: THE BUDGET RACER GETS PUT TO THE TEST ON THE ROADS


----------



## stinhambo

Thanks Nismo. I'm looking for my first road bike but I don't know if the Tarmac Apex will make it to Australia.


----------



## BluesDawg

So the Roubaix Elite comes with either Apex or Rival?


----------



## cryoplasm

They radically changed the graphics again. The 2001-Space-Odyssey graphics look deplorable. And this applies to a number of other brands too. Honestly what the feck is wrong with Specialized's graphics division??

Trying so hard in desperation it looks. Each time they try harder and harder in order to outdo what they did the previous year. It's gone to the point where in fact they're lowering the bar from bad to worse each time. Very poor taste in their graphics. 

Far better to keep the graphics simple or leave the canvas blank!!!


----------



## 2012Tarmac

*I kinda like the graphics on my new Tarmac...*

but I agree, some disappointing color scheme selections particularly on the higher ends of the Tarmac and Roubaix models.

Sorry for the lighting quality. Have had no sun since I brought the new Tarmac home and these pictures do no justice for the carbon/yellow scheme on this frame. It is gorgeous in the sunlight.


----------



## rkgriffin

I haven't seen it posted here so here is the Roubaix Pro (Sram). This must be the other color the Pro frame comes in? Love this color, now I have to decide if I want to buy Sram or just the frame and build Shimano.


----------



## TheRealKTrain

Beautiful bikes! I think they missed the mark BIG time on the Allez Sport. Kinda hard to choose that white/baby blue over the Trek 1.1. I wont be caught dead on a baby blue bike.


----------



## stinhambo

If I want to consider a start in racing, would a Secteur/Roubaix be a bad move or do you think I should look at the Allez/Tarmac?


----------



## wm07

Saw a matt black and red expert in person. It's beautiful!


----------



## dkilburn

*Nice Black & Yellow*

Very nice, I like the black & yellow. Must nice in the outside light.
Good Luck!


----------



## Hooksta

rkgriffin said:


> I haven't seen it posted here so here is the Roubaix Pro (Sram). This must be the other color the Pro frame comes in? Love this color, now I have to decide if I want to buy Sram or just the frame and build Shimano.


I had no idea that Specialized was also offering this color combo as a Pro SRAM Red model. In fact each time my LBS has shown me this exact 2012 color combination it was on a $3,400 Expert Ultegra model and not SRAM....which you may want to look at since you mentioned liking Shimano.

No kidding the only SL3 Pro frames these three separate dealers showed me were the matte blue-ish silver, black, & red with SRAM Red (like I just purchased) and the Dura-Ace pro model which I think was black and blue.

Here is the Ultegra model I was shown for 2012.


----------



## Hooksta

stinhambo said:


> If I want to consider a start in racing, would a Secteur/Roubaix be a bad move or do you think I should look at the Allez/Tarmac?


For racing most would likely steer you towards the Tarmac. If you are planning on long training/fitness rides then most would likely steer you towards the Roubaix. 

For what its worth I am almost dead on speed & time whether I ride my 2008 Trek Madone 5.5 full Dura-Ace or whether I ride my 2012 Specialized Roubaix Pro SRAM Red. The only difference in riding style is I feel more comfortable for longer periods in the drops on the Roubaix. Both bikes weigh with pedals, water cages, etc...at 16.08 and 16.12. So my initial thoughts are if a Tarmac is faster than the Roubaix, it seems hard for me to imagine that it is by much. And while I have not own or ridden a Tarmac I will also say that the Roubaix is very comfortable and honestly much more stable than I initially expected it to be.

I'm 40 (almost 41) and my average solo speeds range from 17.5 to 19.0 mph depending on weather conditions (heat, humidity, wind). The terrain (Kentucky) is mostly flat with small rollers. A 40 mile ride has maybe 1,400 in elevation change.


----------



## Optimus

rkgriffin said:


> I haven't seen it posted here so here is the Roubaix Pro (Sram). This must be the other color the Pro frame comes in? Love this color, now I have to decide if I want to buy Sram or just the frame and build Shimano.


I wish that color combo in the PRO was available in the US, cuz that would be my bike without a question. However, I believe that combo is only available in Europe, correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## rkgriffin

Optimus said:


> I wish that color combo in the PRO was available in the US, cuz that would be my bike without a question. However, I believe that combo is only available in Europe, correct me if I'm wrong!


Oh that would suck! I am in the US. A buddy of mine sent me this pic last night saying it was the Pro Sram. I liked it a little better than the Expert since matte black instead of matte gray as the second color. Looks like I might be back to looking at the Expert again  I just do not like the blue on the Shimano Pro.

That also leads to the question of does anyone know what the Sram Pro looks like in the US? Maybe it was already posted and I missed it!

edit: Never mind, found it on page 1.


----------



## Optimus

rkgriffin said:


> Oh that would suck! I am in the US. A buddy of mine sent me this pic last night saying it was the Pro Sram. I liked it a little better than the Expert since matte black instead of matte gray as the second color. Looks like I might be back to looking at the Expert again  I just do not like the blue on the Shimano Pro.
> 
> That also leads to the question of does anyone know what the Sram Pro looks like in the US? Maybe it was already posted and I missed it!
> 
> edit: Never mind, found it on page 1.


I didn't think this color combo was going to bother me, and it was actually starting to grow on me, until I saw more pics of it. The matte finish just doesn't do it, like you I'm looking at the expert again. I love the black w/ red highlights. There's only two color combos in the Pro level, the one above in Sram Red and black w/ blue highlights in the Shimano DA.
Too bad it wasn't black/red.


----------



## pivi

Does anybody know how much those 105 and Ultegra Allez will cost?


----------



## stinhambo

Hooksta said:


> For racing most would likely steer you towards the Tarmac. If you are planning on long training/fitness rides then most would likely steer you towards the Roubaix.


Guy at the bike shop said that due to my height (6'5") and therefore higher centre of gravity, I'd feel more at home on a Sectuer/Roubaix as the wheelbase is a bit longer and it would feel more stable.

Saw a Roubaix and fell in love! Will be a few months until I can afford one which will coincide with the mainstream launch of 2012 models!


----------



## stinhambo

Also any pics of 2012 Secteur models?


----------



## LiamjLynch

pivi said:


> Does anybody know how much those 105 and Ultegra Allez will cost?


Not to sure on 2012 prices buy 2011 Allez Comp €1,599.00 and Allez Elite €1,199.00 just happen to have the 2011 price list at hand


----------



## Optimus

pivi said:


> Does anybody know how much those 105 and Ultegra Allez will cost?


Allez 105 compact 1750US

The Allez Ultegra doesn't exist in the US, the top of the line Allez comes w/ Rival and Apex, and a FSA SL-K Light BB30 carbon crankset.


----------



## shokhead

colors

Competitive Road - Hot Pursuit Cycles


----------



## Optimus

shokhead said:


> colors
> 
> Competitive Road - Hot Pursuit Cycles


If you're in the US, not all those color combos are necessarily available here.


----------



## pivi

Optimus said:


> Allez 105 compact 1750US
> 
> The Allez Ultegra doesn't exist in the US, the top of the line Allez comes w/ Rival and Apex, and a FSA SL-K Light BB30 carbon crankset.


Thanks!


----------



## wsmc42

I picked up my 2012 Tarmac Pro SRAM today. I have to say, the bike looks even better in person. I don't think the pictures do it justice. The fluorescent is more orange than red. The top tube where it meets the head tube is massive as is the down tube. I test rode a 2011 SL3 tarmac pro a month or so back. When I test rode this today, the increased stiffness was noticeable almost immediately. The bike is very responsive. I rode 15 miles after bringing it home. I have to get a few things adjusted to my preference but I think I am going to really like this bike. The SRAM components are what I hoped they would be. Shifting is quick and positive and the brakes have excellent bite compared to my old bike. I am going on a 40 mile group ride tomorrow so I will have more thoughts about it after the ride. After I get a few more posts, I will try to post up som pics. Oh, and I have to mention the weight. They put my speedplay pedals off my old bike on my new tarmac and put it on the scale. It was 15.05 lbs with the pedals and no bottle cages. He then put my 2008 Cannondale Synapse carbon that I have been riding on the scale. It was just over 20.5 without pedals. It is hard to believe how much lighter this new bike is compared to what I have been riding.


----------



## shokhead

2011 synapse ultegra 3 56cm 17.2 pounds

Velo News - June 2011


----------



## Optimus

wsmc42 said:


> I picked up my 2012 Tarmac Pro SRAM today. I have to say, the bike looks even better in person. I don't think the pictures do it justice. The fluorescent is more orange than red. The top tube where it meets the head tube is massive as is the down tube. I test rode a 2011 SL3 tarmac pro a month or so back. When I test rode this today, the increased stiffness was noticeable almost immediately. The bike is very responsive. I rode 15 miles after bringing it home. I have to get a few things adjusted to my preference but I think I am going to really like this bike. The SRAM components are what I hoped they would be. Shifting is quick and positive and the brakes have excellent bite compared to my old bike. I am going on a 40 mile group ride tomorrow so I will have more thoughts about it after the ride. After I get a few more posts, I will try to post up som pics. Oh, and I have to mention the weight. They put my speedplay pedals off my old bike on my new tarmac and put it on the scale. It was 15.05 lbs with the pedals and no bottle cages. He then put my 2008 Cannondale Synapse carbon that I have been riding on the scale. It was just over 20.5 without pedals. It is hard to believe how much lighter this new bike is compared to what I have been riding.


Congrats on the sweet bike!


----------



## pivi

I am really interested in the Allez. I have a Tarmac, but I don't feel myself safe on it. I'm a big guy, I already had a problem with a carbon seatpost on another bike and I know people who had some scary experiences with carbon. I also don't feel that much difference in carbon vs. aluminum - components seem to do more for the bike than just the frame, considering a perfect fit on any bike. Yes, it rides better, but not way better to me. I never had problems with my Tarmac, but I don't want to risk myself since I don't race. Sure, aluminum also has its problems, but I don't want to go off the topic.

Specialized has done a great job on these 2012 rigs, I give them that.


----------



## KiloRH

wsmc42 said:


> I picked up my 2012 Tarmac Pro SRAM today. I have to say, the bike looks even better in person. I don't think the pictures do it justice. The fluorescent is more orange than red. The top tube where it meets the head tube is massive as is the down tube. I test rode a 2011 SL3 tarmac pro a month or so back. When I test rode this today, the increased stiffness was noticeable almost immediately. The bike is very responsive. I rode 15 miles after bringing it home. I have to get a few things adjusted to my preference but I think I am going to really like this bike. The SRAM components are what I hoped they would be. Shifting is quick and positive and the brakes have excellent bite compared to my old bike. I am going on a 40 mile group ride tomorrow so I will have more thoughts about it after the ride. After I get a few more posts, I will try to post up som pics. Oh, and I have to mention the weight. They put my speedplay pedals off my old bike on my new tarmac and put it on the scale. It was 15.05 lbs with the pedals and no bottle cages. He then put my 2008 Cannondale Synapse carbon that I have been riding on the scale. It was just over 20.5 without pedals. It is hard to believe how much lighter this new bike is compared to what I have been riding.


Congrats man! That is the same bike I'm trying to buy however my LBS is telling me it will probably be September before I can get it. please post up a more detailed ride review and some pics if you get the chance...it would be very much appreciated!


----------



## shokhead

By then I bet you might find a 2011 at a good price.


----------



## pivi

My 2010 Tarmac Comp size 61, all Shimano 105, weighs almost 21 pounds with only pedals, while my wife's Giant Defy 1 size L (aluminum, 105/FSA/Tektro/Mavic CXP22 rims) weighs a bit more than 21 pounds with pedals. That's weird.


----------



## wsmc42

KiloRH said:


> Congrats man! That is the same bike I'm trying to buy however my LBS is telling me it will probably be September before I can get it. please post up a more detailed ride review and some pics if you get the chance...it would be very much appreciated!


I did a group ride this morning and I am thrilled with this bike. We did almost 38 miles with almost 2800 of climb. What I started to notice early on is how efficient this bike is with its improved stiffness. Lots of the guys were on tarmacs. I did not feel like I had to work as hard as some of the others to keep pace on the flats. Once we hit the climbs, this bike really impressed. I will say that I like to climb and I know many others don't. We had a few steep but short climbs early on. Then we did about a 5 mile climb that was a pretty consistent 3-4% and ramping up a bit at the end. What I noticed is that I had less energy loss than many of the other strong climbers. I was able to keep a nice steady pace all the way as many others would tire out and pull aside. One of the guys from the shop joked as I passed him and said anyone riding an SL4 is cheating. With the bikes responsiveness, efficiency and light weight, it almost seemed like it. As I mentioned before the shifting is quick and crisp. The saddle did not bother me at all. I felt right at home on it. 
I hope you can hang in there and get yours in September. I don't think you will be disappointed. I will post up if anything new strikes me about the bike. So far my impression is that it is awesome and worth its price. I will get some pics up too.


----------



## KiloRH

wsmc42 said:


> I did a group ride this morning and I am thrilled with this bike. We did almost 38 miles with almost 2800 of climb. What I started to notice early on is how efficient this bike is with its improved stiffness. Lots of the guys were on tarmacs. I did not feel like I had to work as hard as some of the others to keep pace on the flats. Once we hit the climbs, this bike really impressed. I will say that I like to climb and I know many others don't. We had a few steep but short climbs early on. Then we did about a 5 mile climb that was a pretty consistent 3-4% and ramping up a bit at the end. What I noticed is that I had less energy loss than many of the other strong climbers. I was able to keep a nice steady pace all the way as many others would tire out and pull aside. One of the guys from the shop joked as I passed him and said anyone riding an SL4 is cheating. With the bikes responsiveness, efficiency and light weight, it almost seemed like it. As I mentioned before the shifting is quick and crisp. The saddle did not bother me at all. I felt right at home on it.
> I hope you can hang in there and get yours in September. I don't think you will be disappointed. I will post up if anything new strikes me about the bike. So far my impression is that it is awesome and worth its price. I will get some pics up too.



thanks man! enjoy it for me while i wait it out. looking forward to the pics!


----------



## Wildcard

I am so Jealous, I have to wait till mid October for mine!!!

Can you post some pics?


----------



## alexp247365

I rode a 2011 SL3 S-works this year along side a 2010 Cannondale Super-six 2. Both Bikes are identical specs, minus frames and brakes (Far an near on the S-Works, vs. Red on the C'dale)

Differences in these two high end frames are negligible, with the S-works maybe absorbing bumps a tad better. I am a mid level Cat 3 rider for reference - over 4k miles ridden this year. 

My point being - With the ways these high end bikes have progressed, and how awesome they all ready are, are there enough TANGIBLE differences in the Tarmacs from 2011 to 2012 to warrant an upgrade?


----------



## pdainsworth

alexp247365 said:


> are there enough TANGIBLE differences in the Tarmacs from 2011 to 2012 to warrant an upgrade?


I don't know, but I still want one!!!!


----------



## Optimus

Wondering if I should pick up a 2011 Tarmac comp for a decent price until the 2012s are more available.


----------



## stleon2

Optimus said:


> Wondering if I should pick up a 2011 Tarmac comp for a decent price until the 2012s are more available.


Op, the 2011's are still really sick, the fact that for '11 they made the comp an SL2 frame makes it such a great bike for the $$$, If I were you, I'd spring for one, only because the 2012 Comp will still be an 8r carbon, SL2 frame with updated paint and downgraded components, plus the customary price hike. The frame is not changing from Expert down in '12. Save yourself some dough.


----------



## Optimus

stleon2 said:


> Op, the 2011's are still really sick, the fact that for '11 they made the comp an SL2 frame makes it such a great bike for the $$$, If I were you, I'd spring for one, only because the 2012 Comp will still be an 8r carbon, SL2 frame with updated paint and downgraded components, plus the customary price hike. The frame is not changing from Expert down in '12. Save yourself some dough.


I think 2011 had better paint jobs, TOO much white for 2012, don't get me wrong, I like white bikes, but it's a little much. However, having said that, the 12 PRO is one HAWT mama!!! 
I'm really considering the 2011comp, it'll be my first carbon, and w/ the $$$ savings, it should be a no brainer. lol


----------



## Optimus

Actually the 2012 comp has slightly upgraded components, such as the shifters and derailleurs. However the seatpost is a downgrade, but w/ a huge price increase. YIKES!


----------



## stleon2

Optimus said:


> Actually the 2012 comp has slightly upgraded components, such as the shifters and derailleurs. However the seatpost is a downgrade, but w/ a huge price increase. YIKES!


I'm going to agree that the '11 paintjobs were better. 2011 did see a lot of white bikes too, though. I really wanted a Comp SL2 in Carbon/Red, but my LBS said they could get just a frameset, so I splurged for the Expert SL3 and put Force/Red components on it and Ksyriums....amazing bike. 

If you're looking to save some money, I'd spring for either the black/red Comp with 105 or Rival. You could probably snag one for around $2000 or less.

As for 2012, waiting for the new bikes to become available is only worth it for Expert on up.


----------



## nismo73

stleon2 said:


> As for 2012, waiting for the new bikes to become available is only worth it for Expert on up.


Hoping for '13 that the sl3 will make it down to the comp level...


----------



## Optimus

stleon2 said:


> I'm going to agree that the '11 paintjobs were better. 2011 did see a lot of white bikes too, though. I really wanted a Comp SL2 in Carbon/Red, but my LBS said they could get just a frameset, so I splurged for the Expert SL3 and put Force/Red components on it and Ksyriums....amazing bike.
> 
> If you're looking to save some money, I'd spring for either the black/red Comp with 105 or Rival. You could probably snag one for around $2000 or less.
> 
> As for 2012, waiting for the new bikes to become available is only worth it for Expert on up.


Black/red is an awesome color, one of my favorites, but can't not get Rival in that color. So, I'm thinking 105 it is, I already have 105 on another bike, and it is awesome. Anyhow, wish me luck on scoring a good deal. Now, what wheels should I get to go with it???


----------



## stleon2

Optimus said:


> Black/red is an awesome color, one of my favorites, but can't not get Rival in that color. So, I'm thinking 105 it is, I already have 105 on another bike, and it is awesome. Anyhow, wish me luck on scoring a good deal. Now, what wheels should I get to go with it???


Yeah, took a look at the Spesh website, I guess Rival is only available on the white/blue/red frame. 105 isn't bad...good luck trying to track one down, you won't be sorry. As for wheels, I love my Ksyriums, totally bomb proof and super light. I have the SL's, but the elites and equipes are also great wheelsets.

Now back to 2012...Anyone know if the matte black HTC/Highroad Expert bike will still be available now that the team is no more?


----------



## wsmc42

Here are a few photos of my SL4. I tried to include a couple to show size of tubes as they meet head tube.


----------



## pivi

Congrats, and good luck!


----------



## Arnoud

Impressive! Realy very cool bike!


----------



## rward325

Please tell me my color correction is off and that bike is not different colors on each side! That just plain looks weird. Other than that nice bike!


----------



## wsmc42

here are a few more.


----------



## wsmc42

rward325 said:


> Please tell me my color correction is off and that bike is not different colors on each side! That just plain looks weird. Other than that nice bike!


Funny, I had not even noticed how that looks in the pictures until you mentioned it. In person it ia all the same. It's just how the flourescent colors reflect. In the sun it looks more orange and in the shade or indoors it definitely has a red tint.


----------



## pdainsworth

Well, I bit the bullet and ordered up a Bk/Red SL4 Pro frameset today. I should have it Friday or Monday! I'm gonna swap my Red/Force stuff over and use the Wheels MFG adapeter for the crank. I'll get a new crank next time I have upgrade-itis. Pretty stoked!
Anyone need an SL3?


----------



## wsmc42

pdainsworth said:


> Well, I bit the bullet and ordered up a Bk/Red SL4 Pro frameset today. I should have it Friday or Monday! I'm gonna swap my Red/Force stuff over and use the Wheels MFG adapeter for the crank. I'll get a new crank next time I have upgrade-itis. Pretty stoked!
> Anyone need an SL3?


Congrats! You will be stoked when you ride it.:thumbsup:


----------



## trobriand

Which color options are available for the Tarmac Pro frameset and the Tarmac Pro SRAM?

I see pics of the Pro with Black w/ Red, and the White w/ Red, guess out of those I like the White. I prefer Carbon w/ White lettering, like the S-Works frameset from 2011.


----------



## lactic acidosis

Hey wsmc42

Is that S Wrap Classic tape on your tarmac? Looks good. How's the feel? Looks very grippy.


----------



## highroader

What is the gearing on your sl4 SRAM?


----------



## highroader

What is the gearing on the new Tarmac pro SRAM?


----------



## pdainsworth

highroader said:


> What is the gearing on the new Tarmac pro SRAM?


Mid-compact... 52/36 and 11-28.


----------



## pdainsworth

trobriand said:


> Which color options are available for the Tarmac Pro frameset and the Tarmac Pro SRAM?
> 
> I see pics of the Pro with Black w/ Red, and the White w/ Red, guess out of those I like the White. I prefer Carbon w/ White lettering, like the S-Works frameset from 2011.


Pro SRAM in Black/Red, Dura Ace and Ui2 in White/Red. Frame in those two as well.


----------



## KiloRH

wsmc42, that thing is sick! thanks for throwing the pics up...any thoughts on any upgrades or what you'll change? i may end up throwing an FSA K wing bar on mine....i love the flat section on top for climbing. 


Can't wait for mine to get here...


----------



## mogarbage

KiloRH said:


> i may end up throwing an FSA K wing bar on mine....i love the flat section on top for climbing.


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/hot-deals/fsa-k-wing-compact-carbon-handle-bar-$117-257778.html


----------



## shokhead

I wonder how they get a flight deck bracket on that?


----------



## KiloRH

mogarbage said:


> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/hot-deals/fsa-k-wing-compact-carbon-handle-bar-$117-257778.html


wow, thanks. too bad i missed out on the black or i would've been all over that.


----------



## ukbloke

pdainsworth said:


> Anyone need an SL3?


Size 58 right? But yeah, that SL3 is completely obsolete now, it is so 2011. I hear that carbon is hard to recycle - you can just send it down to me and I'll take good care of it for you.


----------



## pdainsworth

ukbloke said:


> Size 58 right? But yeah, that SL3 is completely obsolete now, it is so 2011. I hear that carbon is hard to recycle - you can just send it down to me and I'll take good care of it for you.


OK, will do. Sounds valid. I'll just ship it to the intersection of Page Mill Road and Skyline. You can pick it up there.


----------



## ukbloke

pdainsworth said:


> OK, will do. Sounds valid. I'll just ship it to the intersection of Page Mill Road and Skyline. You can pick it up there.


Sweet, I'll be there lunch time! Don't forget to throw those Zipps in the box too.


----------



## pdainsworth

ukbloke said:


> Sweet, I'll be there lunch time! Don't forget to throw those Zipps in the box too.


You will have to go slumming with the DT/Swiss wheels I have on there now. The Zipps just never felt right, so I sold them.
As to the timing of the delivery, the guy who picked it up said it would be there sometime between next Tuesday and Friday three weeks from now. I think you may need to just wait there and spot it when he throws it out the window... I could only get really cheap shipping since the bike is so obsolete.


----------



## pdainsworth

Some S-Works SL4 frame pics...


----------



## pdainsworth

S-Works Roubaix frames


----------



## rward325

Can I please haz the black and yellow frame Roubaiz? Someone please tell Santa to bring it to me for Christmas!


----------



## pivi

I just ordered a 2012 Allez Comp, white and red. Impressive bike, lighter and stiffer than the 2010 Tarmac Comp I just sold, and the Apex was noticeable more precise than the 105 5600 double that I had on my last 2 bikes. I like Tarmacs, but I've learned that they only begin to shine at the upper level models. Can't wait for next week!!!!!! )))))))))


----------



## OTlevel7

pivi said:


> I just ordered a 2012 Allez Comp, white and red. Impressive bike, lighter and stiffer than the 2010 Tarmac Comp I just sold, and the Apex was noticeable more precise than the 105 5600 double that I had on my last 2 bikes. I like Tarmacs, but I've learned that they only begin to shine at the upper level models. Can't wait for next week!!!!!! )))))))))


was there a price increase on the 2012?


----------



## pivi

Yes. $1500 for the Apex version, colors black/orange or white/red and $1750 for the 105 version, "HTC" color, all black (I found that ugly, too).

I chose the Apex version.


----------



## OTlevel7

Dammit. I've had my eye on the Apex for a while now. I'm hoping to pull the trigger around Oct. and I've been dying to see the new models. Info on the Allez line has been few and far between. Now I have to justify the price increase (2011 vs. 2012). I test rode a 2011 and loved it.


----------



## pivi

Honestly, I test rode the 2011 Allez Comp yesterday for some time to have a feel of the frame and the Apex. First thing I noticed, it's *lighter* than my 2010 Tarmac Comp, even with heavier wheels (Mavic CXP22, my Tarmac has Aksiums). No question. Same frame size (61). I also found it very comfortable. I'm moving away from carbon for personal reasons.

Some improvements: The Allez Comp now have *BB30* and *DT Swiss* wheels, with radial spokes on the front wheel. Not sure about the seatpost, I think it's aluminum this time. 

I really liked the Apex, it also felt quicker and more precise than the 105 5600 I had on the Tarmac.


----------



## OTlevel7

I read somewhere that the 2012 Comp might get a full carbon fork...is this the case? Thanks for the info. I guess i just need to haul myself into one of my LBSs.


----------



## pivi

Yes, that's true. But I thought the Allez Comp already has carbon forks for a while...


----------



## OTlevel7

Well it has had carbon blades but an alloy steerer. Of all the reviews I've read, that seemed to be the only negative anyone can come up with: the added weight of the alloy steerer. This will be my first road bike and honestly I can't imagine, at my skill level, that a full carbon fork would make that much of a difference to me. But it is good to be informed  Like I said, trying to justify the increased $$$ (especially considering a 2011 might be marked down a bit in the coming weeks).

Thanks again, and sorry to all for the thread hijack. Back to our regularly scheduled...


----------



## trobriand

Oh man, I really like those 3 black based Tarmac S-Works frames. I wish the Pro had similar choices.


----------



## jsedlak

That pink and black s-works may make me ditch the PB venge I've been waiting for. That thing is sexy!


----------



## wsmc42

KiloRH said:


> wsmc42, that thing is sick! thanks for throwing the pics up...any thoughts on any upgrades or what you'll change? i may end up throwing an FSA K wing bar on mine....i love the flat section on top for climbing.
> 
> 
> Can't wait for mine to get here...


Thanks and no worries on the pics. Let me know if there is something specific you want to see and I will try to get a shot. I've been so stoked with the bike so far I haven't thought much about any upgrades. Probably the only thing I have thought about is the gearing but I think I just need to get used to it since it is different than the compact gearing I was riding. There is a bit of a jump in gear sizes as you get to the top 3 on the cassette. 
Hang in there man, September will be here soon. That FSA K wing bar looks nice. If you go to something like that, post up a pic if possible.



lactic acidosis said:


> Hey wsmc42
> 
> Is that S Wrap Classic tape on your tarmac? Looks good. How's the feel? Looks very grippy.


Honestly, I am not sure. It does have a nice feel and is grippy without feeling mushy.


----------



## KiloRH

wsmc42 said:


> Thanks and no worries on the pics. Let me know if there is something specific you want to see and I will try to get a shot. I've been so stoked with the bike so far I haven't thought much about any upgrades. Probably the only thing I have thought about is the gearing but I think I just need to get used to it since it is different than the compact gearing I was riding. There is a bit of a jump in gear sizes as you get to the top 3 on the cassette.
> Hang in there man, September will be here soon. That FSA K wing bar looks nice. If you go to something like that, post up a pic if possible.
> 
> 
> Honestly, I am not sure. It does have a nice feel and is grippy without feeling mushy.


I'm coming from a compact crank too. I was wondering about the switch as well. I'm also currently using s shimano group, so change all around! I was actually kind of relieved when I saw the bike comes with s 52 tooth "mid compact" outer ring.

And good news! My lbs thinks the bike may get here tomorrow or Monday (big surprise) and hopefully be built by Tuesday. I went ahead and ordered the k wing bar yesterday when I got the call and it should hopefully be here in time for the build. I'll try and have some pics of the bar installed next week. So pumped!


----------



## pivi

I used to have a Tarmac but I'm coming back to aluminum because I feel safer on an aluminum bike. I'm 6"02, 245lbs and I want to ride for fun, not having to look for any scratch or crack every time I ride. I already had a problem with a carbon seatpost and that was enough for me.

I tried a 2011 Allez Comp and it was impressively lighter than my 2010 Tarmac Comp, even with CXP22 Mavics. Maybe the 105 is the culprit.

Anyway, these 2012 bikes are really sweet.


----------



## OTlevel7

That speaks a lot to the quality of the Allez and the geometry it shares with the Tarmac. Reading comments like yours, Pivi, make me more confident in my [future] purchase. I can't wait to get one.


----------



## pivi

I really enjoy them both. You can't go wrong with either, just make sure you get one with at least Apex.


----------



## jagron11

Thanks for the pics. If these are out in the wild why hasn't specializes updated the site yet? is it a soft launch? I don't really care about having the latest and greatest but I am in the market and if 2011s are available, and should be discounted, I'd like to know before putting down my $$$. Thanks for the pics and info though. I'm just trying to figure out how this industry works.


----------



## OTlevel7

Jag, I stopped by my LBS today and they have all the 2012 specs in their computer system. The guy at the shop showed me the specs on the bike i'm interested in (Allez Apex). As for discounts, this particular bike shop won't discount 2011 models until early November. Of course, each shop will differ on that but it is at least a frame of reference. As for the 2012 Allez line itself, they are currently able to be ordered on the east coast...without knowing exactly how their system works, it appeared that the west . Easiest way to find out exactly what you're dealing with is to vist your local shop.

Pivi, What color did you order? I'm think i really like the black/orange frameset. Post pics whenever it arrives!

edit: Ah ****, I see you ordered a red/white...but the pic request still stands.


----------



## pdainsworth

OTlevel7 said:


> Jag, I stopped by my LBS today and they have all the 2012 specs in their computer system. The guy at the shop showed me the specs on the bike i'm interested in (Allez Apex). As for discounts, this particular bike shop won't discount 2011 models until early November. Of course, each shop will differ on that but it is at least a frame of reference. As for the 2012 Allez line itself, they are currently able to be ordered on the east coast...without knowing exactly how their system works, it appeared that the west . Easiest way to find out exactly what you're dealing with is to vist your local shop.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Shops can order from either West or East warehouses. It just may take a little longer from one or the other.


----------



## Optimus

pdainsworth said:


> OTlevel7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jag, I stopped by my LBS today and they have all the 2012 specs in their computer system. The guy at the shop showed me the specs on the bike i'm interested in (Allez Apex). As for discounts, this particular bike shop won't discount 2011 models until early November. Of course, each shop will differ on that but it is at least a frame of reference. As for the 2012 Allez line itself, they are currently able to be ordered on the east coast...without knowing exactly how their system works, it appeared that the west . Easiest way to find out exactly what you're dealing with is to vist your local shop.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Shops can order from either West or East warehouses. It just may take a little longer from one or the other.
> 
> 
> 
> +1 :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## pivi

OTlevel7, yes, I ordered a white/red. There's an article on roadbikeaction.com, where the author compares it to the Tarmac SL4 :thumbsup: Road Bike Action Magazine: Cycling News, Product Reviews, Road Bike Test & Features, Race News and Much More!

I saw the black/red on the computer at the LBS, but I really preferred the white/red. The 105 version sells for about $1800, too much for a 105, aluminum bike in my opinion. It is all in "HTC" black, and I personally didn't like that color scheme also. I'm not a fan of "stealth" looking bikes.

The girl who sold me the bike said it should arrive within this week, up to Thursday. I'll surely post some pics!

The one I ordered is size 61.


----------



## stinhambo

Just heard from Specialized Australia:

"The Apex and Evo model will not be available in Australia for 2012. All of the Allez models for 2012 will be Shimano equipped."

That's disappointing. I forgot to ask if they will be E5 frames or the standard A1.


----------



## HL23

Not liking the Allez too much.


----------



## KiloRH

Saw my SRAM pro in the box at the LBS today and will hopefully have it built for the Tuesday night group ride tomorrow. Just waiting on my k wing bar, they think it will get in tomorrow afternoon hopefully early enough to get it finished. 

I have my fantasy football draft immediately after the group ride but will try and get some pics up of the bike with the k wing installed Wednesday. Other than that it will look just like the other black/red pros in this thread.


----------



## wsmc42

KiloRH said:


> Saw my SRAM pro in the box at the LBS today and will hopefully have it built for the Tuesday night group ride tomorrow. Just waiting on my k wing bar, they think it will get in tomorrow afternoon hopefully early enough to get it finished.
> 
> I have my fantasy football draft immediately after the group ride but will try and get some pics up of the bike with the k wing installed Wednesday. Other than that it will look just like the other black/red pros in this thread.


Awesome, ahead of schedule. :thumbsup: Congrats. Post up your impressions of the bike and the k wing bar after a few rides


----------



## BS87

stinhambo said:


> Also any pics of 2012 Secteur models?


Anyone?


----------



## pivi

Found this one. Seems to be the Comp Apex:


----------



## OTlevel7

Pivi, I think that is a Roubaix.


----------



## rward325

OTlevel7 said:


> Pivi, I think that is a Roubaix.


They still follow the same model names as the Tarmac.


----------



## pivi

It has welds and "Secteur" is written on the seat tube. I have a gut feeling that it's a Secteur!


----------



## OTlevel7

Touche. 1. I forgot the Secteur existed. 2. the image is far too small on my screen to read that.

I was going off the presence of Zertz.


----------



## jason07

pivi said:


> It has welds and "Secteur" is written on the seat tube. I have a gut feeling that it's a Secteur!


Correct. The secteur is the younger aluminum brother of the Roubaix.


----------



## riderdave

This is my 2012 Roubaix Comp that I received about a week and a half ago. So far I have only one ride and am in the process of dialing everything in. I changed the stem from the stock 110mm to a 100mm and the seatpost from a setback to a zero setback. I was in between sizes, 56cm and 58cm, so I opted for the 58cm. This is closer to what I had before; a 1999 Specialized Allez 58cm.


----------



## shokhead

Real nice!


----------



## Optimus

Sweet ride, I like it!


----------



## BluesDawg

riderdave, nice looking bike! I like the way they went with internal brake cable to avoid the straight wire under the curved top tube look, while keeping the derailler cables external. You probably get cleaner rear shifting than I do on my 2011 Expert which can hesitate a little if I am not deliberate with the lever movement.

You must have very long legs for your height. I am also between sizes and ride a 58 with a 100mm stem. I kept the setback post, but slide my saddle all the way forward. But I have several inches less seatpost exposed than you do. Even with no spacers below my stem, my saddle is a good bit closer to bar height than yours. I am 6'0" with a 34" inseam (PBH).


----------



## riderdave

BluesDawg,
I guess Specialized made some subtle changes to the 2012's that your keen eye recognized. The Comp also has Ultegra cranks, shifters and rear derailleur and everything else is 105 except the chain which is Tiagra.

My proportions are strange. I'm 5'10" have a 34.5 inseam(PBH) and long arms so a 56cm was ok but felt small and the 58cm was a tad stretched with the 110mm stem but was good vertically. The other advantage with an aftermarket stem is now I can use spacers above the stem if I want which the Specialized stem didn't allow.


----------



## BluesDawg

Strange. Your saddle looks a lot more than 1/2" higher than mine. What is your saddle top height? I'm at 29.75" saddle top to BB center.


----------



## riderdave

my saddle top to BB is 31-1/8"


----------



## John C Picking Jr

The 2012 Allez E5 frame set has the BB30 and also a full carbon monocoque front fork including the steerer tube. I have the frame set ordered. The dealer computer says they are in stock now and I should have it early next week. I also have an entire Ultegra 6700 Kit-in-a Box and using my old Ultegra 6600 wheels. Looking to get Fulcrum 3's with 2-way rims. For $2500 it will be a Tarmac Ultegra in aluminum.


----------



## pivi

Cool! Mine is supposed to arrive at the LBS today, but I don't know how long they will take to have it assembled and ready for me. 

I ordered a white/red Comp in size 61.


----------



## jsedlak

Any shots of the green S-WORKS Venge? It is available in France, but the site has no shots of it. France actually is getting a couple S-WORKS Venges we don't see according to the site.


----------



## ukbloke

John C Picking Jr said:


> The 2012 Allez E5 frame set has the BB30 and also a full carbon monocoque front fork including the steerer tube.


Very nice! What's the color of the Allez frameset, and what's the MSRP? Thanks!


----------



## pdainsworth

*And now for the value oriented Venge...*

Di2, Zipp 404, ee Cycleworks brakes, Zipp cockpit, McLaren-Sworks Venge. All yours for just............................wait for it, wait for it!

$18000


----------



## ukbloke

pdainsworth said:


> $18000


And you can get the Garmin Vector pedals and still have change from a "twenty"!


----------



## John C Picking Jr

*Allez*

The frame set is $660, up from I think $580 last year but most of that is the Tarmac front fork. It is mostly white with red and black accents.


----------



## John C Picking Jr

I need ten posts to be able to see half of the stuff on this forum. So just knocking some out. I will post pics of the 2012 Specialized Allez as I build it just in case anyone is interested.


----------



## pdainsworth

jsedlak said:


> Any shots of the green S-WORKS Venge? It is available in France, but the site has no shots of it. France actually is getting a couple S-WORKS Venges we don't see according to the site.


Mean the one in this video?

I Am Specialized: Road


----------



## John C Picking Jr

LBS just called ten minutes ago. 2012 Allez frame set is in!


----------



## pdainsworth

Got my SL4 frameset yesterday. No pics at moment, but the 58cm frame weighed 1050 grams, uncut steerer was 390. Got it built up after we closed up shop last night, and hope to have time for a ride tonight. Will update, as I am SURE you are all so eager to hear MY opinions!:wink:


----------



## jsedlak

pdainsworth said:


> Mean the one in this video?
> 
> I Am Specialized: Road


I guess? Looks nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## John C Picking Jr

No way this is as nice as pdainsworth's SL4 but I just picked up the Allez E5 frameset. Need some more posts before I can show pics. The front fork is stupid light. Only my second build so will go together over the next few days or so.


----------



## pivi

The girl from the LBS just called me telling my 2012 Allez Comp is in the store. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## ukbloke

Nice - seems that the 2012 bikes are coming through now. Specialized need to update their web site so that we can see the full 2012 line-up.

pdainsworth - I'm looking forward to your impressions. This should be a fair apples-to-apples comparison between the 2011 SL-3 Pro and 2012 SL-4 Pro framesets. I'd be curious as to whether you notice any difference in the ride (some say that the SL-4 is really stiff), and how you like the internal routing.

John C - good luck with your build. Post more so that you can show us pics! I'd be interested in that frame to upgrade my back-up bike, but although I love my white Tarmac I can't see myself with another white bike.


----------



## John C Picking Jr

pivi said:


> The girl from the LBS just called me telling my 2012 Allez Comp is in the store. Can't wait to see it!


:thumbsup: Cool, I'm digging the frame but now I have a big jigsaw puzzle to put together.


----------



## goldenstaph

ukbloke said:


> Nice - seems that the 2012 bikes are coming through now.


Hope so- my 2012 Roubaix Expert Compact can't come fast enough!!


----------



## John C Picking Jr

I also got my wife a 2012 Vita about a month ago. The website still shows the 2011.


----------



## OTlevel7

John....what color Allez did you get?


----------



## John C Picking Jr

The Allez frame set has a BB30 now but comes with the adapters to use Ultegra 6700 crank set. Can upgrade to BB30 crank by just puling out the adapters.


----------



## John C Picking Jr

It is mostly white with red and black accents. I'll post pics when I hit ten posts.


----------



## OTlevel7

John C Picking Jr said:


> It is mostly white with red and black accents. I'll post pics when I hit ten posts.


I cordially invite you to write post #10.


----------



## ukbloke

John C Picking Jr said:


> The Allez frame set has a BB30 now but comes with the adapters to use Ultegra 6700 crank set. Can upgrade to BB30 crank by just puling out the adapters.


That's interesting. Maybe Specialized are going to trickle the BB30/PF30 all the way across the road bike range to make everything the same. I wonder if the adapters are the same as the Wheels Manufacturing adapters? Looking forward to some pics!


----------



## ukbloke

OK, looking at this page, the Allez frame-set is OSBB, press-fit bearings (so likely PF30 not BB30) and they are using Delrin cups, possibly identical to the Wheels Manufacturing adapters. There seems to be more red/black color accenting than I recall and it looks pretty sharp IMHO. It's interesting to be pushing the 1 1/2" lower fork bearing to the Allez, when the higher end models went to 1 3/8". Over the last few years, Specialized seem to be using the Goldilocks sizing algorithm to bearing selection - too small, too large, then just right!


----------



## ukbloke

Here's the Tarmac SL4 (Pro) frameset, same deal with the PF30 and Delrin cups.

pdainsworth - did yours come like that? I'm guessing that is the new standard for new Specialized frame-sets.


----------



## John C Picking Jr

Away from the computer for a day. I will start showing the pics shortly. Stuck inside for two days due to East coast hurricane. We are 60 miles inland (South Jersey) but pray for those on the coast.


----------



## John C Picking Jr

The bottom bracket adapters that come with Allez are machined aluminum. I don't have a scale but they are hollowed out and seem very light. The black is paint. The first pic is from Specialized. The next is the actual parts I have. I'll post more at the same site.

Here is where I'll put pics:


----------



## John C Picking Jr

That didn't work. Try this.


----------



## John C Picking Jr

Go to this site (I suck):

Untitled Document


----------



## John C Picking Jr

Okay. Adding front fork.

Here.


----------



## ukbloke

Those are circlips, so that's a standard BB30 bottom bracket which makes sense for an Al frame. The Al adapters should be durable - hopefully they won't be prone to creaking either. The fork looks very similar to my Tarmac fork. With these changes this Allez frameset should be competitive to a Cannondale CAAD10. Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## John C Picking Jr

Frame pics added. Sorry for pic quality. Colors a little different than Specialized pic at top. Also showing bearing surfaces. When I start the build I'll use a better camera.


----------



## OTlevel7

John, Thanks for the photos. That is a sharp frame. I've had the thought that I would go with the black/orange color scheme but that looks really nice. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## ukbloke

Your Allez frame looks like a Tarmac with welds!


----------



## John C Picking Jr

Thank you. It has the same dimensions. Saves some money I can spend on Ultegra. With nice wheels I should be about $2750. Very exited. I'm going to this from a Surly Pacer with Ultegra 6600. Very excited. (I like the Pacer also)


----------



## John C Picking Jr

In case anyone wonders what tools are needed for the Allez frameset, you'll need BB30 adapters for your headset bearing cup installer press. The headset bearings are NOT a press fit. They slide right into place and there is an instruction sheet for installing the front fork. There is a special blade for cutting the carbon steerer tube but my LBS just uses a 32 tooth hacksaw and the clamp to hold the blade square with the tube. When I start the build in earnest I'll start another thread since this one is for pics of 2012 bikes.


----------



## OTlevel7

John, So the fork is full carbon? 

In pervious years the Allez has had a fork with carbon blades but and alloy crown and steerer. When I looked over the specs at my LBS I thought I read it again had an alloy crown/steerer assembly. Is the fork in fact full carbon?


----------



## jnsptr

John,
What does it mean: "you'll need BB30 adapters for your headset bearing cup installer press"?


----------



## John C Picking Jr

Yes, full carbon. The crown and tube is all carbon. There is a thin aluminum race set into the carbon and the dropout ends are aluminum. Everything else is carbon. This is new for 2012. My LBS say it is a Tarmac fork. I almost got a 2011 Allez frameset but they said it was worth the wait for this fork. Now I am very glad.


----------



## John C Picking Jr

Specialized gives you the BB30 bearings. They are a press fit into the bottom bracket area. You need to press them in with force on the entire bearing, not just the inside race. You can use Park Tools HHP-2
Bearing Cup Press with the bushings you get with Park Tools BBT-30.3. The second tools can also remove the BB30 bearings. Hope that explains it.


----------



## dgrubb3

riderdave said:


> This is my 2012 Roubaix Comp that I received about a week and a half ago. So far I have only one ride and am in the process of dialing everything in. I changed the stem from the stock 110mm to a 100mm and the seatpost from a setback to a zero setback. I was in between sizes, 56cm and 58cm, so I opted for the 58cm. This is closer to what I had before; a 1999 Specialized Allez 58cm.


Just ordered this model yesterday. Should be ready for pickup at my LBS on Friday.


----------



## pivi

Just got the 2012 Allez Comp! I already threw it on the scale, it's only 0.3 (less than 200g) pounds heavier than my previous 2010 Tarmac Comp, same size (61).


----------



## OTlevel7

Such a slick bike. I love the striping, particularly on the top and seat tubes. Now I have to see the other color combo...


----------



## pivi

Just got the 2012 Allez Comp! I already threw it on the scale, it's only 0.3 (less than 200g) pounds heavier than my previous 2010 Tarmac Comp, same size (61).


----------



## pivi

^^^ of course I'm gonna replace those pedals, I couldn't find my pedal wrench. :blush2:


----------



## John C Picking Jr

That looks great!


----------



## riderdave

Nice Bike. I'm sure it looks even better in person!


----------



## pivi

I did my 1st first ride on the '12 Allez yesterday, 40km. It was easier to accelerate and keep speed than on the Tarmac, and even though it may seem weird, it was more comfortable. No numbness and no wrist pain. Also, the Apex shifts better than the 105 5600. Specialized really did good work on this bike, I can't miss the Tarmac, honestly.


----------



## stleon2

Did you weigh it with those god-awful bricks for pedals? Maybe if you took them off, it might drop that 200g? haha.

I love that finish. I wish they'd do the Tarmac Expert or Pro in that color...


----------



## stinhambo

I really like the look of the Allez and it's on my shortlist. I thought I might need to save up for a full carbon bike but it seems that it will be between ~

Specialized Allez
Cannondale CAAD8
Scott Speedster
Felt Z(?)


----------



## pivi

I just came from a carbon frame and to be honest, I don't miss it at all. I was dying for a carbon bike when I purchased the Tarmac, but I never found it "marvelous". It disappointed me a bit. I was riding a Giant Defy 1 before, and sometimes I felt the Defy more comfortable. I'm not saying about the geometry, but comfort and road buzz. I just went back to aluminum because I was not feeling safe on that bike. It might be psychological, I admit, but I don't want to ride worried. I already had a problem with a carbon seatpost.

I'm not saying carbon is a bad material. Not at all. It was only my experience.

I didn't expect relaxed riding position on the Tarmac, or course, but low weight, stiffness and road buzz absorption. It's not better than the Allez Comp in terms of road buzz absorption. By the way, my experience was on a 2010 Tarmac Comp, 8r carbon triple monocoque frame. I can't say something about the newer SL2 frame that equips this bike today.

I was able to accelerate better and keep higher cruise speeds more easily on the Allez. I have absolutely no complaints about this bike so far.


----------



## stinhambo

I'm pissed that the Apex groupset won't be available in Australia on the Allez, only the Secteur, Tarmac and Roubaix. We're not getting the Evo either but I suspect that will be a bit beyond me!


----------



## stleon2

stinhambo said:


> I really like the look of the Allez and it's on my shortlist. I thought I might need to save up for a full carbon bike but it seems that it will be between ~
> 
> Specialized Allez
> Cannondale CAAD8
> Scott Speedster
> Felt Z(?)


What kind of riding are you looking to do? Honestly, when it comes to bikes (especially if you're on a budget)...this is probably going to be THE bike for the next few years, you really don't want to make a hasty purchase and regret it down the line.

I've tried so many AL frames, even owned a few (Trek 2100, CAAD9 and Blue RC6AL) and I've ridden the Allez before, but when I threw my leg over my first Tarmac...wow! I was blown away. I'll use a stiffer bike like the CAAD9 or Allez any day for crits and short, fast road races, but for longer rides, centuries or just for a fun, smooth ride....I reach for my Tarmac. I ended up paying a little more than I should have to spurge for a better model than what I was originally looking for, but I'll never regret that purchase!

If you can, hold off...save a little coin, and treat yourself to something a little better. Honestly, I'd recommend you try out the entry level Tarmacs now that the SL2 has trickled its way down. Quality frame. Maybe you could snag a 2011 for a great price.


----------



## stinhambo

stleon2 said:


> What kind of riding are you looking to do? Honestly, when it comes to bikes (especially if you're on a budget)...this is probably going to be THE bike for the next few years, you really don't want to make a hasty purchase and regret it down the line.
> 
> I've tried so many AL frames, even owned a few (Trek 2100, CAAD9 and Blue RC6AL) and I've ridden the Allez before, but when I threw my leg over my first Tarmac...wow! I was blown away. I'll use a stiffer bike like the CAAD9 or Allez any day for crits and short, fast road races, but for longer rides, centuries or just for a fun, smooth ride....I reach for my Tarmac. I ended up paying a little more than I should have to spurge for a better model than what I was originally looking for, but I'll never regret that purchase!
> 
> If you can, hold off...save a little coin, and treat yourself to something a little better. Honestly, I'd recommend you try out the entry level Tarmacs now that the SL2 has trickled its way down. Quality frame. Maybe you could snag a 2011 for a great price.


So confusing but I hear what you're saying! My problem is that I'm 6'5" and our town is very small so I don't get the luxury of testing multiple bikes.

The bike show suggested I save for a Roubaix Apex and it's very tempting! He said it's still good enough to race if I wanted to but it will be lovely for longer distances.


----------



## pivi

The Apex is great, I just came from 105 5600 and to be honest, I found it much better - more precise and faster. It only takes some time to get used to it, especially the front derailleur, but once you get the trick it's excellent. Whether bike you get, I'm sure you will enjoy Apex a lot.


----------



## stleon2

stinhambo, so you're a little taller than the rest of us, that shouldn't stop you from trying smaller frames. IMHO, if you're planning on racing anyway, buy a frame that's a little too small for you. I'm 6' and ride a 56, even though the 58 fit more "properly". I threw on a longer stem, some spacers and have a little extra seat post sticking out, and it fits perfectly! 

So when you're going through the shops, find a bike you like and if it's too small, ask the LBS to throw a longer stem and get it set up for a test ride. No biggie.


----------



## shokhead

I don't consider adding a longer stem, some spacers and have a little extra seat post sticking out fitting perfectly but that's just me.


----------



## OTlevel7

It should be noted that Spesh.com is closed for "remodeling."

Looks like we'll be getting official specs on the bikes not included in the soft launch.

Stay tuned...


----------



## mpower13

*2012 Venge*

Just brought back this black beauty, a 2012 Venge OSBB frameset:


----------



## ukbloke

mpower13 said:


> Just brought back this black beauty, a 2012 Venge OSBB frameset:


Congrats - that is an amazing collection of new bike tech!


----------



## ukbloke

OTlevel7 said:


> It should be noted that Spesh.com is closed for "remodeling."


They're back, and with much of the 2012 range. Thanks for posting! I think I'll start a new thread.


----------



## pdainsworth

Figure I'll stay with this thread, since I started it... Got my SL4 built up. I will post some ride impressions when I have time to develop some. Sadly, my daughter has been in hospital for the past couple of weeks, so my time has been spent working, driving to and from the hospital, and spending time with my kid and my wife.


----------



## ukbloke

pdainsworth said:


> Figure I'll stay with this thread, since I started it... Got my SL4 built up. I will post some ride impressions when I have time to develop some. Sadly, my daughter has been in hospital for the past couple of weeks, so my time has been spent working, driving to and from the hospital, and spending time with my kid and my wife.


Very nice - thanks for including the detail picks of the cranks and frame shaping.

Sorry to hear about your daughter's hospital visit. Hope she gets better real soon.


----------



## stinhambo

So Australia gets shafted again. They've added an entry level Roubaix/Tarmac with Tiagra 10 speed (AU$2,299) but ditched the Apex model which means you need to stump up another AU$700 to get a Rival equipped bike.

Sod that, I'd rather look for a 2011 Tarmac and get the free Specialized gift set worth $500.


----------



## Bjorn

Just brought back this black beauty, a 2012 Venge OSBB

Love the frame, cool build !


----------



## Bjorn

pdainsworth: really nice bike! 

Are you using some kind if adapters with the crankset or i it à bb30? It is a osbb frame right?


----------



## mateus

Hooksta said:


> Here's my new 2012 Roubaix Pro SL3. Note the actual bike color is darker than the 2012 (silver) catalog photo though.


Is the black the same MATTE as the prior year? Or is it a gloss like the Red/Black on the 2012? Just trying to figure out if it is matte or not.


----------



## Irvine

Nice ride. What size is the frame?


----------



## Irvine

Nice bike. What size is the frame?


mpower13 said:


> Just brought back this black beauty, a 2012 Venge OSBB frameset:


----------



## mpower13

Irvine said:


> Nice ride. What size is the frame?


It is a XS = 49cm.


----------



## harmony

*Roubaix Expert*

Just got it friday after 4 weeks waiting. Prety smooth on rough surfaces, but on smooth surfaces its as smooth as glass. Climbs amazing!
Of course I got rained on,only second time this year, figures.
Here's some Pics


----------



## stinhambo

Colour looks fantastic 

Just need to get a carbon bottle cage and you're sorted!


----------



## Optimus

Wow ... HOT ride!!! So the frame is 10r carbon, and NOT 8r ... that's good to know!!!


----------



## goldenstaph

harmony said:


> Just got it friday after 4 weeks waiting. Prety smooth on rough surfaces, but on smooth surfaces its as smooth as glass. Climbs amazing!
> Of course I got rained on,only second time this year, figures.
> Here's some Pics


God that's a good looking bike. My LBS tells me that my black & white one will be in late this week, I can't wait!


----------



## Irvine

Please post pic of complete bike when done!!!


mpower13 said:


> Just brought back this black beauty, a 2012 Venge OSBB frameset:


----------



## mauiguy

nice looking bikes


----------



## calcinum

Not going to lie to you, I'd ride one of those new Tarmacs.


----------



## mpower13

Just finished it up just now and a quick photo for it. It weights at 6.79 kgs with the temporary Bontrager heavy saddle.


----------



## steelisreal2

*Specialized Shiv (UCI Legal) TT Bike*

Two months ago I built-up this Specialized S-Works Shiv extra small module for UCI legal time trials and the odd multisport event. Initially ordered a small module, but when I found out an extra small module was also available as part of the range - jumped at the chance to get a smaller module due to my 690mm seat height. I am glad I did as there would not have been a great deal of post out of a small module. 

The module has been equipped with SRAM Red and TT900 components, plus the addition of a Shimano Dura-Ace Yumeya 10 speed chain. The module went together pretty well, although cabling it was a mission - but I wanted it tidy. But it is no different to cabling up a Trinity Advanced or Speed Concept. 
The Arione saddle is temporary fixture waiting for a Prologo TTR saddle to arrive. 


























Nokon cabling has been used through the handlebars from brake levers, I have also carried the Nokon liner through the stem for a smoother exit of the inner brake cable. Initially the cable kept on grabbing at this point. Non-slip adhesive grip tape has been applied to the base and aerobars as an alternative to handlebar tape. 
I have been for one ride on it so far the jury is out on whether the aerobar pads supplied will stay, I don't find them overly comfortable - I may change their spacing or may play with the angle of them, we'll see. Interesting to read some of the other posts about Shiv modifications to aerobar sticks and pads, ie. Vukas & 3T. I see USE have made a prototype Tula base/aerobar and brake lever set-up the fits the standard Shiv stem. 










Nokon cabling enabled nice tight bends with additional length for lock to lock turning of the handlebars. The stem bolts along with many other fixings supplied with the module have been substituted for titanium bolts. I usually swap out various bolts on all my bikes for 316 stainless, due the poor quality of most fastenings supplied on parts these days. The titanium bolts are a little lighter and also deal with the corrosion that is caused by perspiration, especially around the handlebar stem. 










Nokon mountain bike cabling was used for the cable the rear brake up (Nokon mountain bike cable has smaller links for tighter bends, this was also used in the cockpit area as well). This was done to do away with the V-pipe and adjuster supplied, its a much tidier alternative. If this proves to be a hassle in the future, I will probably change the brake levers to SRAM TT990's which incorporate an adjuster in them. The newer S-Works crankset feature 3 small grub/adjustment screws housed in the ring on the left hand arm to take out any play, rather than the variously uses wavy washer. 

The Shiv is incredibly stiff and smooth to ride, have not raced it yet - Time Trial series will start here in November.


----------



## steelisreal2

*Awesome Venge build....*



mpower13 said:


> Just brought back this black beauty, a 2012 Venge OSBB frameset:
> 
> Awesome - great build, l like "Project Black" finish. I am trying to decide whether to buy a SL4 or a Venge.
> Came across this photograph of Cavendish's Venge in green, likes pretty hot too.


----------



## -dustin

steelisreal2 said:


> Two months ago I built-up this Specialized S-Works Shiv extra small module for UCI legal time trials and the odd multisport event.


That is very, very nice.


----------

